# Mainboard gesucht



## LL0rd (31. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem Mainboard für einen Fileserver. Das Mainboard soll für einen 775er Core2Duo CPU bedienen. Das wichtigste für mich sind momentan die S-ATA Ports, denn da hätte ich gerne mind. 8 Stück, 12 wären noch besser. Ich muss die Ports einzeln ansprechen können, nicht über irgendeinen billig Raid Controller. Die zweite Sache, die ich eigentlich gerne hätte, wäre eine Intel 1000 Server Netzwerkkarte auf dem Board, wenn nicht, dann sollte es auch kein Problem sein. Entsprechende Karten habe ich hier auf Lager.


----------



## olqs (31. März 2008)

Hi,

mit den S-ATA Ports wirst du leider Pech haben. Die derzeit aktuellen Chipsätze von Nvidia bzw Intel unterstützen nur max 6 Ports. Falls du ein Board findest mit mehr, dann ist da ein zusätzlicher Raidcontroller onboard.
Für zusätzliche S-ATA Ports würd ich da auf einen extra Controller (PCIe 4x/8x) zurückgreifen.
Intel Netzwerkkarte onboard hab ich bisher nur bei den reinen Intel Mainboards gesehen. z.B. DP35DPM


----------



## LL0rd (31. März 2008)

Hi,

ja, die Sache mit den S-ATA Ports ist schon etwas komplizierter. Aber welchen Controller würdest du nehmen, um mehr Platten anschließen zu können? Ich hab im Netz jetzt folgendes teil gefunden:

http://www.promise.com/product/product_detail_eng.asp?segment=Non-RAID HBAs&product_id=139#

Auf den ersten Blick sieht das Teil nicht schlecht aus. Btw. ist das eine PCI-X Karte?


----------



## olqs (1. April 2008)

Laut Datasheet ist das eine PCI Karte.

Ich find die Controller von 3ware und Adaptec nicht schlecht. Eine Kaufempfehlung kann ich dir leider nicht geben.


----------



## Laudian (1. April 2008)

Ich denke, es ist jetzt die grosse Frage, ob du nen Raid-Controler brauchst, oder einfach nur nen relativ guenstigen SATA2 Controler.

Hier gibts mal nen 12Port SATA2 Raid-Controler, der bis Raid 6 alles beherrscht ... kostet aber ne ziemliche Stange

Ansonsten hab ich jetzt im Schnelldurchlauf keine Raid-Controller mit 8 Port aufwaerts unter 450 Euro gefunden ...

Google-suchergebnisse zu "SATA2 8 Port Raid Controller PCIe"

gerade beim Fileserver wuerde ich aber nicht auf Raid verzichten, da die Ausfallsicherheit da nicht gerade zu verachten ist.


----------



## LL0rd (1. April 2008)

Laudian hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke, es ist jetzt die grosse Frage, ob du nen Raid-Controler brauchst, oder einfach nur nen relativ guenstigen SATA2 Controler.



Auf die Frage gibt es eine ganz einfache Antwort: ich brauche einen normalen SATA2 Controller. Auf der Kiste läuft derzeit Solaris, alle Daten des Fileservers befinden sich in einem zpool. Mit dem Controller will ich  das zpool um ein raidz erweitern. Zu dem raidz von 4x 250GB = ca. 750GB Soll nun ein weiteres vdev dazukommen, 4x1TB oder 4x640GB


----------

